# So Mark Morrow is finally 40....



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Maybe his head will start shrinking now that he's getting old?



Naaaaahhhhh........


Happy Birthday Mark. See you on the 21st


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday bro!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Hahahaha!!!! Happy birthday morrow!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy birthday, old fart and welcome to the club. Walmart has really good prices on reading glasses. I recommend you get the string to hang them around your neck. Tends to get harder to find things once your 40


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

ONLY 40.... WOW I thought you were much much much older than that!

j/k happy birthday!


----------



## jcmgroom (Nov 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mark,

Start writing thinks down now, it helps me, eyes HAHA, my script has changed 3 times in 2 years, and I still cannot see the ends of the track.

John


----------



## Jimmy Avila (Apr 28, 2011)

Happy birthday joto!


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

maybe now he can go to the big boy haircut place and get away from the spike cut!!!!! happy b day bro 

bigg e


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy Happy 40th, Mark...they say your memory starts to fade, too...you know, they say your memory starts to fade, too...


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

jcmgroom said:


> Happy Birthday Mark,
> 
> Start writing thinks down now, it helps me, eyes HAHA, my script has changed 3 times in 2 years, and I still cannot see the ends of the track.
> 
> John


I have an appointment Monday to talk about doing a tuneup on my LASIK. Hoping this buys me a second a lap. 
Old Fart Racing


----------



## ESKAY (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy birthday


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy B-day Mark!

Do I hear----"an over 40 class" ???


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy birthday Mark

Gonna get Smiley to paint you a black Over The Hill body


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome to the club you old fart! :slimer:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll just say, Happy Birthday man! You may be older but you're still faster than most of us LOL. Thanks for your attitude and helpfulness for the RC scene in Houston. Can't wait to see what kind of track you cook up for us at Katy on the 21st! Like these guys said, the eyes aren't what they used to be, so go easy on us in those back, hard to see spots!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks to all of you guys.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

You've been outta diapers for 38 years (I hope) and your about to be right back in them!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Have a good one mark


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Mosley you drive like you are still in diapers. Hahaha


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

So Mike Marrow is turning 40? What a momentus occasion for all of us that participate in mechanized miniature motorcar modeling! Perhaps this might be the appropriate time to look back at a few of the many innovations Mike has brought to our hobby/sport.

1) Large hat sizes.

2) A "wide stance" on the driver's stand to keep those pesky competitor's out of your way. Incidentally, it seems this innovation has become popular in some airport restrooms. A coincidence, probably.

3) Pinning the throttle until the tires blow off or the rod lets go on a wrecked nitro car to notify marshals "Hey, I'm freaking upside-down here, a little help please!". Ever the innovator, I understand Mike is working on a third-channel solenoid activated air horn so that electric racers can similarly notify nearby marshals when their cars are in the same predicament.

Happy Birthday Mark! :slimer:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LMAO.......it will have that mexican horn on it!


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

BEST MARK STORY.......

katy harc race last year... comes in to fuel car, flames it , pit guy tries to start empty, mark going crazy yelling to put fuel in it first ... gets car going again... hits wot in the pit lane ,,, rides the wall flips off pit box ... great stuff cant wait to see his next show !!!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy birthday Mark...


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

BIG 40....

I have to say that since I have known Mark he has always seemed wiser and mature, I now know that I am just immature and Mark really is OLD but not as old as GARY, heck dirt is younger than Gary. 


Have a great Bday and take it easy on your special day. We wish you the best.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> Mosley you drive like you are still in diapers. Hahaha


HAHAHAHAHA, you got me there...... nice one- you get your b-day pic???


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Yea. Lol.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Feliz Compleanos Mark, I think now Houston has enough entries to hold a 40 and up class like at the big races:slimer:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yea 
Thomas can be the grand Poobah.
Who else do we have. I do not want to offend anyone.


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

Mark "the OG" Morrow that is what we should call him

happy B Day man!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll race in an over 40 class

Y'all look at Rubine's age right now. It's 39. He will be changing it to 40 so he can sandbag in yet another class.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I would race in an over 40 class.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm jealous of his fine head of hair at that age.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> I'll race in an over 40 class
> 
> Y'all look at Rubine's age right now. It's 39. He will be changing it to 40 so he can sandbag in yet another class.


LOL! I was wondering if I was the only one that noticed the guy suggestiong an over 40 class was 39!

Rubin, Mosely made a strong run at your sandbagger crown, but you are truly THE KING! Here's to you :brew:!

OOPS! Back on topic...Happy B'Day Mark...


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Marky Mark Morrow*

Happy birthday buddy.:birthday2


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

ill be 40 in 8 months. so ill be willing to race in that class.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

tebone626 said:


> ill be 40 in 8 months. so ill be willing to race in that class.


I think it would be a tough class!!! Run what you brung over 40 class!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Courtney always says 4 makes a class


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

For now I am enjoying whooping up on the kids half my age. 
Not sure how long I can hold them off though.


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy b-day mark !


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mark, :birthday:
keep the shots to a minimum :spineyes: mkay


----------

